# Hiking Clubs



## kjf7447 (Jul 23, 2001)

Does anyone know of any hiking clubs in New England?


----------



## rocklobster (Jul 23, 2001)

i'd really like to know about hiking clubs too.  same goes for other kinds of clubs - general outside stuff, water sports, whatever.


----------



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Jul 23, 2001)

I would highly recommend visiting your closest Eastern Mountain Sports store as many group activities are planned here.
You can also look into AMC's home page: http://www.outdoors.org


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 23, 2001)

You can find a local EMS store here:

http://www.emsonline.com/emsdirect/RS/index.html

Another place to look is http://www.gonewengland.org/

Good luck!


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 23, 2001)

Depending on where you are, I'm sure there is a club near you.
In addition to the ones already mentioned - there are many chapters of the Green mountain Club (www.greenmountainclub.org) in VT and the Adirondack Mountain Club (www.adk.org) in NY.  There's also the NJ Trails conference (don't have the URL)
Others exist for the Catskills region, Bigelows region in Maine. (sorry, I don't know much south of there... but I'm sure there are many.)

Also look into local universities/colleges - Dartmouth Outing Club might be able to point you in the right direction.

I'm with a club with our local YMCA - in Montreal. 

We also have many "for profit" outing groups in our region....

Just ask around, I'm sure you'll find more clubs than you can shake your walking stick at!


----------



## rocklobster (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks a lot for all the answers.  Unfortunately, there are no EMS stores in RI.  The AMC doesn't operate here, because the trail is too far west of us.  GONewEngland is a great site, but they too don't have anything going on in RI on their site.  Yes it's possible to do some activities in MA or CT.  I'm still looking for my main group to be close to home.  I still appreciate your input : )


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2001)

Rocklobster - Have you checked out the Narragansett Chapter of AMC? It's the local Rhode Island affiliate of the Boston based chapter:

http://users.ids.net/~amcri/

Check out their message board too - http://users.ids.net/~amcri/guestbook.html

Here's some walking/hiking info from About's Providence page - http://providence.about.com/cs/walkinghiking/

And of course, check back here! Hope this helps. :grin:


----------



## kjf7447 (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks everyone for all the info.  The RI Chapter is just what I was looking for.  Thanks again


----------

